# Power hand planer into jointer



## JIMDC49 (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks better than the one that was circulating a few years ago, not having a guard over the unused section of the blades is a little scary.


----------



## JIMDC49 (Oct 17, 2021)

FrankC said:


> Looks better than the one that was circulating a few years ago, not having a guard over the unused section of the blades is a little scary.


I clamp a piece of 1/4" plywood over the exposed blades. It's not spring loaded but still works.


----------

